# ??? About The Big Green Egg



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With all the food I've been seeing cooked on here has made me purty dern interested in getting 1. Me and the ole lady's BDAY's are this and next week and might go ahead and get 1. We do a bit of grilling on conventional gas grill and have a big smoker and just wanted to know the in's and out's of the BGE? I would be getting the large 1 since there are 5 in my family and cook fer friends and family a few times a year. But after looking up all the accessories that there are, what kinds of accessories are must haves and what accessories have ya'll thought you needed and don't use? 

Any assistance will be GREAT!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jason, we are going to be grilling steaks for my birthday next week, if you wanna load up the family and bring them over we can throw on a few more and I can show you the ropes with it. They are exspensive but they are worth every penny. You gotta have the indrect plate setter, pizza stone, sitting chicken just to get you started. Also the electric starter is a great thing to have as well.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Con: RAKE the coals EVERY time you use it and make sure all the holes are clear (not hard but you have to do it everytime... rake the dust out frequently (too much dust under the firebox will lower the temp and make it harder to control) Again, not hard but a little messy.

Con: Temp control takes awhile to get a real handle on as compared to your gas grill

PRO: EVERYTHING tastes GREAT!!!

Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/19/2010)*Jason, we are going to be grilling steaks for my birthday next week, if you wanna load up the family and bring them over we can throw on a few more and I can show you the ropes with it. They are exspensive but they are worth every penny. You gotta have the indrect plate setter, pizza stone, sitting chicken just to get you started. Also the electric starter is a great thing to have as well.


Dern your BDAY too Chase?.....Nicole's is this weekend and mine is next weekend:letsparty As fer next week, I start 7 straight Tuesday so I'll have ta take a raincheck--but THANKS. Pizza stone? Nicole has a bunch of that Pampered Chef stonewear, would that count? Plus I don't like pizza, but I guess you can cook other stuff on it??? I saw some kinda of spring/hinge assist do-hickie...Is that good/bad/indifferent?

Thanks fer the tips and keep em comming!!!:letsdrink


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

The spring assist hinge comes with it.My opinion, Plate setter, pizza stone (pamperedchef will do fine), rib/roast rack, coal rake and electric starter for natural coal. Have fun!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (1/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (1/19/2010)*Jason, we are going to be grilling steaks for my birthday next week, if you wanna load up the family and bring them over we can throw on a few more and I can show you the ropes with it. They are exspensive but they are worth every penny. You gotta have the indrect plate setter, pizza stone, sitting chicken just to get you started. Also the electric starter is a great thing to have as well.
> ...


Yeah the 28th. Hit me up when you are off and we can throw on some deer burgers.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (1/19/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Jason (1/19/2010)*
> ...


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on down to Escambia Electric Motor and I can show you all about them. We just got a shipment in and have plenty of eggsessories in stock as well.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Be careful using the Pampered Chef pizza stone. Mine broke in two the second time I used it. I'll see if I can get the pic from my phone. I was cooking my second pizza. About 5 minutes in, I heard a loud thump. Opened the lid and removed the pizza. That is exactly how I found the stone. I did not move it.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had several people tell me the same things about pampered chef. I have one and have not broken it.....yet

Egg has a good one for $30

Thanks

Sky


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Nothing else compares to it. Ive had one for about 5 years and once you figure it out it is unreal . You can sear ribeyes at 700 degrees or slow cook boston butts at 225. Its the best thing I have ever seen and I use it 4 times a week.


----------

